# Finally! My diet 4 yr consideration & 6 questions! =o)



## mod83 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi guys, here's what I've been up to for the last fortnight!! A few questions for ya at the end too!

Sorry I can't afford top branded supplements, and I'm no fan of oatmeal&#8230; anywho it's not perfect, but I'm hardcoring it all summer! I'm 10.5 stone and mainly want to get bigger limbs, not too bothered about 6-packs and such! =o)

9am

Scrambled egg whites

2 x Toast, one with marmalade, one with spreadable 'Philadelphia' cheese

4 x weetabix with whole milk

1 x multivitamin

1 x cod liver oil

11:30am

H&B Body Fortress shake - 'Muscle & Weight Gainer' or 'Milk & Egg Protein'

1pm

EITHER 3x small jacket potatoes with cheese or tuna

OR tuna, tomato and pasta meal

OR tuna and mayonnaise wrap

3pm

1 hr weights workout at gym (3 times a week)

Post-workout

H&B Body Fortress shake or tablet - Creatine

EITHER chicken breast x2, broccoli, canned chick peas and/or other veg

OR steak and two veg.

Before bed:

Muesli with whole milk

Chocolate

*Snacking on bananas, apples, and satsumas throughout the day.

*Shedloads of water and sleep

From a weight gain perspective, I've a few questions for you kind selves&#8230; =o)

What kind of yoghurt should I be having? Natural? Low Fat? Any particular flavours dodgy? Because I like toffee!


Should I be drinking whole milk? The cholesterol levels worry me - how much can I drink a day?

Can I lap full fat mayonnaise on everything, or what?

How much ice cream can I get away with? It's good right?

Are baked beans any good? Tinned spaghetti?

How's about sausages, mushrooms and bacon? Waste of time?

For you Brits out there, does Ready Brek count as Oatmeal?

Cheers chaps!!

Tom


----------



## mod83 (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, and I do dumbells at home, daily... as well as a bit of badminton occasionally! =o)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

okay hi mod, welcome to the board because i have not seen you yet. Okay, i will give you the information i know and im sure others will help you out too 

Should I be drinking whole milk? The cholesterol levels worry me - how much can I drink a day?

Do not worry about cholesteral, this is often a good think as it reinforces cell membrames, outlinings of arteries etc, if you weigh 10.5 stone. You do not have to worry about it at the moment.

Can I lap full fat mayonnaise on everything, or what?

This is up to you, if you want to gain weight in nearly all muscle mass and keep your body fat down ( what makes you have a six pack because there is no fat covering the muscles) then i suggest eating low fat mayo, but your not at the stage to do this yet, so you need a little fat in your diet to "bulk" so i would say eat a moderate amount of mayo.

How much ice cream can I get away with? It's good right?

No, this is not good, you want to be getting 80% of your daily intake by protein and carbs, the other 20% from fat. Ice cream contains a massive amount of fat and sugary carbs which is not good and is high in the glycemic scale(more on this later)

Are baked beans any good? Tinned spaghetti?

Baked beans are good for protein and carbs, they are cheap easy to make and have good amounts of protein, eat these consistently with other foods such as chicken

turkey

lean meats and beef

fish (just about every fish is high in protein, anything from tuna fish, to salmon, to shrimp)

eggs.

this will provide you with quality caloriies from protein. Now you have to consider carbohydrates, the main source of energy for the human body, eating plenty of this will allow you to prevent eating into your "fat supplies", as when people dont eat enough food, the body burns into the fat storage and you consequently lose weight.

For Carbs, you want to eat STARCHY carbs, not sugar carbs, this is big difference!

Eat foods such as pasta, beans, rice, all beans are usually good especially kidney beans. Now eating a suffecient amount of carbs and protein at every meal is important to put you in an anobilic state ( when the body produces muscle mass, not elimantes it where it is called catabolic). Whole grain foods are also good for a good supply of carbs.

How's about sausages, mushrooms and bacon? Waste of time?

Sausages all vary in nutrional value,i personally stay well away from them because of what the put in them and the way to cook them. No more fry ups!! When you fry food, all the nutrition in that food is saturated and lost, not good! All of these foods are fine if you avoid frying them.

For you Brits out there, does Ready Brek count as Oatmeal?

Yes it does, porridge is oatmeal.

Somebody else will provide you with breakdown with diet, one thing i will say is get rid of body fortress, it contains many toxins as a result poor manufacturing and in the long term will do you more bad than good. Use your tub up, and then i HIGHLY suggest you buy some other MASS formula such as NLARGE2 or something similar that provides more calories.

Your diet does not contain the regular good sources of protein and carbs to gain weight. You are simply not eating enough, but somebody else will help you with that. Do not bother with Creatine, only cycle this if you have been lifting for more than 6 months as you will deplete not body's natural levels.

Post your gym routine up aswell, and we'll see how good that is. Your not too bad, i started the exact same, just need little pointers to help you in the right direction, as all the info i know i got off this board.


----------



## mod83 (Apr 23, 2004)

Cheers very much for this Killer - we did actually speak breifly a few weeks back, and I've been following a lot of your previous posts and suggestions! =o)

Anyway, very kind of you to go to this trouble! Basically, I try and do as many reps as possible at home with 6.8kg dumbells. At the gym, I just use the weight machines on weights which allow me to do about a dozen reps - I try for 3 sets on each machine. Nothing sensationally hardcore, but it canes my arms and legs sufficiently!

Thanks again for yr time!!

Tom.

P.S. I use my George Formby grill for my breakfast junk food, so should be ok!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

No problem Mod, gald to be of help, some really good guys on this board that helped me to no end, and will help you too!

right okay, thats not bad but not good enough. You need to concentrate just about all your efforts on compound movements, this is based on heavy, hit hard movements that will spur your body into growth. These include squats for legs, deadlifts for back, flat bench for chest, shoulder press for shoulders. Now these are the main ones, there are others but i would stick to these mate. Now i dont know, what your routine is but i would suggest something around this: Try to leave 2 days between each training day, this will help you recover between each workout that is very important otherwise you will not grow!!!!!

Monday ( Chest and Triceps)

5 sets Flat bench

5 sets incline

5 sets dumbell flat, incline bench ( Incline is where you raise the bench so there is an angle where you lie down, you head is higher than you hips).

2 sets Flies

(Triceps)

3 sets Tricep pushdowns

3 sets tricep dumbell kickbacks ( search in google if you dont know what this is)

Wednesday ( back and biceps)

5 sets Deadlifts

5 sets close grip pulldowns

5 sets LAt pulldowns

2 sets seated cable row

(biceps)

3 sets barbell curls

3 sets rope curls

2 sets dumbell concentration curls

friday ( Legs) VERY important, you must do legs!!!!!!! This improves muscle growth levels as it is largest muscle group on the body

6 sets Squats

5 sets Leg press

3 sets Leg curls

2-3 sets of other leg movements

(Calves)

3 sets of standing calf raise

3 sets of donkey calf raise( if you have gym partner)

If not then do 6 sets of standing calf raise, this is fine

Sunday ( shoulders)

5 sets of shoulder press

5 sets of dumbell side laterals

5 sets of rear dumbell raise

(Traps and forearms)

3 sets Shrugs

3 sets forearm curls

Now notice, that for each MAJOR muscle group i have included 16-18 sets of heavy compound movements (chest, back, legs, shoulders) This is a rule

For each minor muscle group (biceps, calves, triceps, etc) i have included 6-8 sets. this is the other rule. These amounts of sets for major and minor muscle groups will maximise your chances of spurring muscle growth. Aim for every set: The last rep of every set is just about the last one you can possibly do, DO not go below 8 reps or above 12, this is not good, 10 is perfect!

You follow this in the gym, then you give your body every opportunity to grow, but you must hit hard and keep resting time between each set to a minimium, 1 MINUTE MAXIMUM, any longer, you will not hit the muscle hard and NOT GROW! Keep your workout no longer than 45 mins, and cram a protein shake down you after workout.

Ill post again soon to work out how many calories and protein you need to gain weight later on.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

good advise from killer there but not so about the frying food, it doesnt compromise the food in any way at all unless you burn it!

I fry all my chicken in a wok

mod, forget the expensive supps, In fact stick to a decent whey pwo and leave it at that

you should fit at least 2 decent high protein whole food meals between pwo and bed time

Have a re think and post your revised plan


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

btw, leave the eggs whole, removing the yolk lowers the quality of the eggs


----------



## mod83 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks both for your time!

I'll get back to you all tomorrow with a revised plan... I use a George Foreman health grill instead of frying - I often burn meat to be on the safe side... Jimmy - why is burning food bad?

Also, what kind of yoghurt should I be having? I understand it's pretty good... Natural? Low Fat? Any particular flavours dodgy? [because I like toffee!]

Off to catch some Big Brother... Cheers all...

Tom =o)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I use the plain yoghurt and add strawberries and some protein powder to it.

If you want add 1 bananna to the plain yoghurt and 2 scoops of whey and maybe a teaspoon of oil (flax) to it.

nothing wrong there.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hacks, does it make a difference if you have flax in oil or seed form?? I doubt it does but just checking.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its poss to burn food on the george so be careful

the only prob with buring food is you denature it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killer, the flax seed is higher in lignans and those are great for you.

Seeds would be preferred here. A bit about lignans:

Lignans are highly valuable phytonutrients, and are very good for health. The seed cake material rather than the oil contains most of them (about 98%). Lignans have anti-viral, anti-fungal, anti-bacterial properties. They also show anti-cholesterol, anti-cancer, anti-diabetes, anti-oxidant, anti-inflammatory, and anti-lupus benefits. In addition, lignans are phytoestrogens (weak estrogen activity), and therefore decrease high estrogen in women before menopause (protect against estrogen-related cancers) and increase estrogen after menopause (serve as estrogen replacement).

Lignans are found in many plants, including flax, sesame, and red clover, but flaxseed is by far the richest source. It contains about 100 times more lignans than the next highest known source. Unfortunately, the oil in flax is too rich in n-3 for the amount of n-6 it contains (n-3 :n-6 ratio is 3.5-4 :1), and has led many people to suffer symptoms of n-6 deficiency.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

excellent mate, once again you have gave me more than enough information you little GEM you!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i take it in seed form anyway so thats brill.


----------

